# KDS training



## Bigbruno71 (Sep 28, 2010)

Off tomorrow to KDS, 121 master detailing training with the legend that is Kelly Harris. Let's hope he knows what he's let himself in for laugh out loud!!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Enjoy!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Enjoy your trip


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Yoou'll have a great time and your knowledge will go through the roof - make sure you take pics like Russ did and then do the obligatory write up


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Safe journey buddy and enjoy, the set up there is great....


----------



## Bigbruno71 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm at that kinda nervous excited point, taking my iPad to do write ups at night, so I can remember everything

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?sigfgw


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Enjoy your time with Kelly - you'll learn lots and forget half of it straight away, there's so much info! :lol:

Actual hands-on experience is the best way to learn and you'll never forget that! :thumb:

Please say Hi to Kelly for me and also a big thanks! 

Alan W


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

I'd be blatantly lying if i said i wasn't the jealous!

Their range of cars (from their write-ups and photos of their unit) and work is just phenomenal


----------



## Bigbruno71 (Sep 28, 2010)

Dudes and dudettes this is AWESOME!!! Sooo much to learn and the stuff I've been getting wrong and scared to try is mental, love the wet sanding the clarity is way better than you can imagine. Bring on tomorrow!!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

It get more intense into the second and third day :thumb:


kelly


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Brings back fond memories!!


----------



## Bigbruno71 (Sep 28, 2010)

Passed the course and it's back to work, loved the training been put to good use all ready,plastic bumpers are no longer a dread, got a really good confident feeling about what I'm doing now, thanks Kelly


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Congratulations! :thumb:

Enjoy using your new found skill and post a Thread when you're ready! 

Alan W


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Clive , 

glad you learnt a lot and enjoyed it at the same time . 

Just keep going back to what i said and slow everything down mate and your be great too :thumb:

kelly


----------



## Bigbruno71 (Sep 28, 2010)

First job was a metallic black bumper on a brand new yaris, sat on my seat elbows on knees started to mutter "slow wins the show", Trevor said "what the hell are you doing?" "Just watch" I said "that's awesome", he said then "where's the mess!!!" Cheeky bugger


----------



## Bigbruno71 (Sep 28, 2010)

Just making a list of things I need to make my sun gun!!!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Here he wants to buy my bike.......you could take it to him?


----------



## Bigbruno71 (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry dude back up the road now.


----------



## Patr1ck (Mar 10, 2013)

*KDS detail training*

Hey guys

I have also just booked the full course with Kelly which will start at the end of May. I'm so looking forward to learning some new skills and getting the confidence to do things that I perhaps before wouldn't have tried due to the lack of knowledge.

Im currently a sales exec for Mercedes Benz and am appalled at the state of the cars being delivered to customers. They are either swirled to the max or have he buffer trails from what the smart repair guy has left behind and to be honest it makes me cringe.

It would be nice to see the valeters just demonstrate the basic of car washing, like the two bucket method, but no, the same massacre happens time and Time again.

I will report back when I have completed the course.:wave:


----------



## Bigbruno71 (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome dude you will love it, I stayed in the ramada encore in Chatham historic dock £50 a night well worth it clean and very posh looking, COMFY beds 


Clive Ford


----------

